# Kenpo Thoughts



## Zoran (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, Kenpo Thoughts has come a long way. For those that have been visiting the site, you know that it has biographies of kenpoists, articles, some news, links to various articles and resources, and links to websites. All of these can be submitted by a visitor. Now there is a School Directory.

I've just finish the School Directory for Kenpo Thoughts. The directory is divided by regions, similar to the way many popular directories do like Yahoo, Google and ODP. All you have to do is hit Submit School and fill out the form. Once it's approved, your school is listed. It easy, give it a try.

P.S.
If you find any bugs to the system. Give me a holler, will ya.

P.S.S.
If you haven't submitted your website to Kenpo Thoughts then, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

Z-Rex,
How about posting the link again, please.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Z-Rex,
> How about posting the link again, please. *



Ah, well you could have hit the little "www" button.  

http://www.kenpothoughts.com

to Submit School 

to Submit Resource or Website Link

Okay, am I going to have to change my name now to "Z-Rex"


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

If I add my school, can I edit stuff like web addy and e-mail later?


----------



## Zoran (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't set up a user edit. What you can do is hit the "report error" link. From there you can fill out the form to tell me what you wish changed.

I would love to have a user edit, unfortunantly, it would mean major redesigning of the code. Maybe I'll setup something like that later.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 8, 2002)

You have a great site Zoran and appreciate you adding our school  
Thanks again~

Tess


----------



## Seig (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *You have a great site Zoran and appreciate you adding our school
> Thanks again~
> ...


What she said!!!


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Zoran, Great job in putting that together. I gotta send you a dbinterface primer script for asp. Adding a useredit page is pretty easy (same as the original data entry form only you echo the dataset back into the form fields instead of the display page...)

yikes... been in front of these things coding way too much lately.


I'll email you an example.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

now where I put my dinner......


----------



## Zoran (Jun 9, 2002)

I appreciate the compliments and the submissions. So far there are 10 schools submitted since the message. A good start. 

Keep them coming. Don't forget that you can also submit your website, a link to an article or resource on a website, news, article, and biographies. I'm working on an "events" category for seminars, camps and so on. It will have a calander navigation system. It'll be a couple of months for that.

Thanks for the support!!:wavey:


----------



## Zoran (Jun 28, 2002)

*Commercial mode on*
30 schools are now listed in in the schools directory. Thanks for the submissions. 

Did you know you can submitt a link to a page on your site that has a specific article or resource. Visit the Articles and Resources category and check it out.
*Commercial mode off*


----------



## Zoran (May 27, 2004)

Just wanted to make an announcement that I opened up a forum at Kenpo Thoughts.

I primarily set it up so visitors can have a public voice for questions or suggestions but it is also open for anyone who wishes to discuss Kenpo/Kempo. You will have to register to post but I may set up a Guestbook section later that will not require registration....maybe.

Anyways, I invite all here to register and provide feedback or just say hey.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 27, 2004)

Your site keeps getting better and better. I'll be there to check it out.

 :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 30, 2004)

Sweet site man, I put it in my favorites...:ultracool


----------



## Zoran (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the support.


----------

